# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  मोबाइल से फोरम पर आने में समस्या : चर्चा तथा समाधान

## Badtameez

मैं मौबाइल से हूँ। आज नौ बजे के बाद से मैं फोरम पर ज्यादा कुछ नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ। किसी भी सूत्र के एक पृष्ठ से अधिक नहीं खुल पा रहे हैं। reply with quote का बाक्स भी नहीं दिख रहा।पहले फोरम के पृष्ठ का रंग नीला दिखता था अब दूसरा दिख रहा है। क्या ये समस्या किसी और मोबाइल प्रयोग कर्ताओं को आ रही है? क्या प्रबन्धन द्वारा कोई व्यापक परिवर्तन किया गया है? क्या मैं फोरम पर दोबारा ठीक से काम कर सकता हूँ? क्या आज से मेरे लिए फोरम का द्वार बन्द हो गया? कोई है?

----------


## underground

aap kab se mobile se hai hehehehehehehehe ye batange

----------


## Rated R

> मैं मौबाइल से हूँ। आज नौ बजे के बाद से मैं फोरम पर ज्यादा कुछ नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ। किसी भी सूत्र के एक पृष्ठ से अधिक नहीं खुल पा रहे हैं। reply with quote का बाक्स भी नहीं दिख रहा।पहले फोरम के पृष्ठ का रंग नीला दिखता था अब दूसरा दिख रहा है। क्या ये समस्या किसी और मोबाइल प्रयोग कर्ताओं को आ रही है? क्या प्रबन्धन द्वारा कोई व्यापक परिवर्तन किया गया है? क्या मैं फोरम पर दोबारा ठीक से काम कर सकता हूँ? क्या आज से मेरे लिए फोरम का द्वार बन्द हो गया? कोई है?


दोस्त,मुझे अपने कंप्यूटर से तो कोई दिक्कत नहीं हो रही है....
मोबाईल के उपभोक्ताओं जैसे बेन टेन और किंग.खान जी के उत्तरों से शायद आपको कुछ सहायता मिले...!!

----------


## Badtameez

> मैं मौबाइल से हूँ। आज नौ बजे के बाद से मैं फोरम पर ज्यादा कुछ नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ। किसी भी सूत्र के एक पृष्ठ से अधिक नहीं खुल पा रहे हैं। reply with quote का बाक्स भी नहीं दिख रहा।पहले फोरम के पृष्ठ का रंग नीला दिखता था अब दूसरा दिख रहा है। क्या ये समस्या किसी और मोबाइल प्रयोग कर्ताओं को आ रही है? क्या प्रबन्धन द्वारा कोई व्यापक परिवर्तन किया गया है? क्या मैं फोरम पर दोबारा ठीक से काम कर सकता हूँ? क्या आज से मेरे लिए फोरम का द्वार बन्द हो गया? कोई है?


मुझे एक पेज से ज्यादा कुछ नहीं दिख रहा। शायद अन्डर ग्राउण्ड जी तथा रेटेड जी ने कुछ कहा है इस सूत्र पर। कोई सार्थक उपाय हो तो कृपया sskumar132@rediffmail.com पर सूचित करें क्योंकि यहाँ पर कुछ नहीं दिख रहा।

----------


## Badtameez

> मैं मौबाइल से हूँ। आज नौ बजे के बाद से मैं फोरम पर ज्यादा कुछ नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ। किसी भी सूत्र के एक पृष्ठ से अधिक नहीं खुल पा रहे हैं। reply with quote का बाक्स भी नहीं दिख रहा।पहले फोरम के पृष्ठ का रंग नीला दिखता था अब दूसरा दिख रहा है। क्या ये समस्या किसी और मोबाइल प्रयोग कर्ताओं को आ रही है? क्या प्रबन्धन द्वारा कोई व्यापक परिवर्तन किया गया है? क्या मैं फोरम पर दोबारा ठीक से काम कर सकता हूँ? क्या आज से मेरे लिए फोरम का द्वार बन्द हो गया? कोई है?


अभी रेटेड जी ने कुछ कहा है।
बस इतना पता चल रहा है कि किसने अन्तिम प्रविष्टि की है ये नहीं पता चल रहा है कि क्या लिखा है क्योंकि प्रथम पृष्ठ के अतिरिक्त मैं कोई भी पृष्ठ देखने में असमर्थ हूँ। अगला पेज देखनें के लिए कोई आपशन नहीं दिया हूआ है।
सबसे नीचले भाग में 'full site' लिखा है। उसे खोलने पर ये लिख रह है-
the requested url/forum/forum/ was not found on this server.
कृपया मेरे दिये हूए ईमेल पते पर जानकारी दे ताकि समाधान हो सके, बङी कृपा होगी।

----------


## Raman46

> मुझे एक पेज से ज्यादा कुछ नहीं दिख रहा। शायद अन्डर ग्राउण्ड जी तथा रेटेड जी ने कुछ कहा है इस सूत्र पर। कोई सार्थक उपाय हो तो कृपया sskumar132@rediffmail.com पर सूचित करें क्योंकि यहाँ पर कुछ नहीं दिख रहा।


सौरभ जी हो सके तो आप किन्हीं नियामक से सम्पर्क कीजिये

----------


## Badtameez

> सौरभ जी हो सके तो आप किन्हीं नियामक से सम्पर्क कीजिये


कृपया कोई नियम जी मेरी सहायता करें। मैं उन्हें व्यक्तिगत संदेश भेजने में भी असमर्थ हूँ।

----------


## Badtameez

कृपया कोई नियमक जी मेरी सहायता करें। मैं उन्हें व्यक्तिगत संदेश भेजने में भी असमर्थ हूँ।

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मैं  इस विषय पर परम मित्र सोरव से कहूँगा कि आप विषय पर एक नया सूत्र ना बना कर यदि किसी नियामक को इसकी सुचना देते/लेते तो बहुत अच्छा लगता l

ऐसे बिना मतलब के सूत्र बना कर फोरम के सर्वर पर अन्यथा ही बोझ डाल रहे है l

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सोरव जी लगता है मोबाईल से फोरम पे लोग इन मैं कुछ समस्या है, काफी अच्छा किया आपने बता के, अन्य मोबाईल से आने वाले सदस्य भी अब समझ जाएगे ।

----------


## Badtameez

> मैं मौबाइल से हूँ। आज नौ बजे के बाद से मैं फोरम पर ज्यादा कुछ नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ। किसी भी सूत्र के एक पृष्ठ से अधिक नहीं खुल पा रहे हैं। reply with quote का बाक्स भी नहीं दिख रहा।पहले फोरम के पृष्ठ का रंग नीला दिखता था अब दूसरा दिख रहा है। क्या ये समस्या किसी और मोबाइल प्रयोग कर्ताओं को आ रही है? क्या प्रबन्धन द्वारा कोई व्यापक परिवर्तन किया गया है? क्या मैं फोरम पर दोबारा ठीक से काम कर सकता हूँ? क्या आज से मेरे लिए फोरम का द्वार बन्द हो गया? कोई है?


लगता है मेरा काम खत्म हूआ अब। अच्छा मित्रों अलविदा! नमस्कार!

----------


## Badtameez

> मैं  इस विषय पर परम मित्र सोरव से कहूँगा कि आप विषय पर एक नया सूत्र ना बना कर यदि किसी नियामक को इसकी सुचना देते/लेते तो बहुत अच्छा लगता l
> 
> ऐसे बिना मतलब के सूत्र बना कर फोरम के सर्वर पर अन्यथा ही बोझ डाल रहे है l


क्षमा करें मित्र यदि मैं व्यक्तिगत संदेश भेज पाता तो आपको निराश नहीं करता।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फोरम के सबसे में इस प्रकार से होगा,

जिसमे अगर आप मोबाइल से है तो मोबाइल स्टाइल पर क्लिक करना है,
उसके बाद फोरम मोबाइल के आकार में हों जाएँगा,
इस प्रकार से


इससे उन सभी सदस्यों को सहायता मिलेगी, जो फोरम पर मोबाइल से लोगिन होते है,
चाँद भाई इस बारे में सभी को ज्ञान हों जाएं की अब हम फोरम को मोबाइल स्टाइल में देख सकते है एक सूत्र का निर्माण कर दे .....
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> फोरम के सबसे में इस प्रकार से होगा,
> 
> जिसमे अगर आप मोबाइल से है तो मोबाइल स्टाइल पर क्लिक करना है,
> उसके बाद फोरम मोबाइल के आकार में हों जाएँगा,
> इस प्रकार से
> 
> 
> इससे उन सभी सदस्यों को सहायता मिलेगी, जो फोरम पर मोबाइल से लोगिन होते है,
> चाँद भाई इस बारे में सभी को ज्ञान हों जाएं की अब हम फोरम को मोबाइल स्टाइल में देख सकते है एक सूत्र का निर्माण कर दे .....
> धन्यवाद |


सुरेश जी ये जानकारी 
मुझे राजीव जी ने भेजी है , उनसे अनुरोध है की इस पे विशेष प्रकाश डाले , मनोज भाई के बाद राजीव मित्र को ही देख रहा हूँ की वे फोरम पे तकनीक के बादशाह है, ओर सदस्यो की मदद करते है, हार्दिक धन्यवाद, कृपया राजीव जी सुरेश जी के साथ अन्य मित्रो की भी यहा विशेष मदद करे ।

----------


## Rajeev

> सुरेश जी ये जानकारी 
> मुझे राजीव जी ने भेजी है , उनसे अनुरोध है की इस पे विशेष प्रकाश डाले , मनोज भाई के बाद राजीव मित्र को ही देख रहा हूँ की वे फोरम पे तकनीक के बादशाह है, ओर सदस्यो की मदद करते है, हार्दिक धन्यवाद, कृपया राजीव जी सुरेश जी के साथ अन्य मित्रो की भी यहा विशेष मदद करे ।


धन्यवाद चाँद भाई मेरी प्रसंसा के लिए,
मैं तो बस यही कहना चाहूँगा की इस सुविधा से उन मित्रों को ज्यादा सहायता मिलेगी,
जो फोरम पर मोबाइल से लोगिन करते है,
इस सुविधा को प्रारंभ कराने के लिए,
मैं प्रशासक को धन्यवाद देना चाहूँगा,
जिन्होंने अन्य मित्रों/सदस्यों का ध्यान रखते हुए इस सुविधा को प्रारंभ किया |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> धन्यवाद चाँद भाई मेरी प्रसंसा के लिए,
> मैं तो बस यही कहना चाहूँगा की इस सुविधा से उन मित्रों को ज्यादा सहायता मिलेगी,
> जो फोरम पर मोबाइल से लोगिन करते है,
> इस सुविधा को प्रारंभ कराने के लिए,
> मैं प्रशासक को धन्यवाद देना चाहूँगा,
> जिन्होंने अन्य मित्रों/सदस्यों का ध्यान रखते हुए इस सुविधा को प्रारंभ किया |


मित्र इस सुविधा को ठीक से समझा दे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मैं  इस विषय पर परम मित्र सोरव से कहूँगा कि आप विषय पर एक नया सूत्र ना बना कर यदि किसी नियामक को इसकी सुचना देते/लेते तो बहुत अच्छा लगता l
> 
> ऐसे बिना मतलब के सूत्र बना कर फोरम के सर्वर पर अन्यथा ही बोझ डाल रहे है l


भाई ज्ञान के लिए सूत्र है, कृपया ज्ल्द्बाजी मैं कटु वचन ना बोले , आदर सहित धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Teach Guru

मुझे तो कोई समस्या नहीं हुयी फोरम बिलकुल सही खुल रही है मोबाइल पर........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुझे तो कोई समस्या नहीं हुयी फोरम बिलकुल सही खुल रही है मोबाइल पर........


भाई क्या मोबाईल पे फोरम खुलने मैं कोई बदलाव हुआ है क्या?

----------


## Saroz

*
मैंने मोबाइल के माध्यम से वर्ष २००७-नवम्बर २०११ तक अन्तर्वासना की कहानियों और फोरम को पढ़ रहा हूँ...
शायद मेरी कुछ सुझाव आपके काम आ सकता है...
सर्वप्रथम मै बता दू कि मेरा पहला मोबाइल जिससे मै अन्तर्वासना प्रयोग करता था वो नोकिया २६२६ था जैसे कि आपको पता है यह मोबाइल नोकिया कंपनी का इन्टरनेट के क्षेत्र में प्रारंभिक स्तर का मोबाइल था... इस मोबाइल से अन्तर्वासना प्रयोग करने में बहुत सारी दिकतो का सामना करना पड़ा...
तब मैंने इस साईट को खोलने में गूगल और याहू के सर्च इंजन के सहायता से मदद मिला...
ये दोनों सर्च इंजन मेरे मोबाइल के लिए खुद ही फॉर्मेट बना देते थे...

उस मोबाइल के अलावे आगे जितने भी मोबाइल मैंने प्रयोग किये सभी सिम्बियन 60s के मोबाइल थे जो इस साईट को बिना किसी सर्च इंजन के बहुत आसानी से प्रयोग करने कि सुविधा मिली... मगर अब प्रोब्लम था हिंदी फॉण्ट का अच्छी तरह दिखाई न देना... मैंने इसके लिए नोकिया केयर से संपर्क किया जिससे पता चला कि सिम्बियन सीरीज के मोबाइल हिंदी सुप्पोर्ट नहीं करते.... मै बहुत दुखी हुआ ये जानकर कि ये क्या हो गया... मैंने जिस साईट के आर्टिकल पढ़ने के लिए इतना महंगा मोबाइल लिया मगर ये तो काम ही नहीं कर रहा है...
तब मैंने मोबाइल में ओपेरा मिनी इंस्टाल किया और उससे मुझे हिंदी दर्शन में एक हद तक सहायता मिली...

मोबाइल के लिए ओपेरा मोबाइल ११ अप्लीकेशन Asian language version बहुत सहायक है किसी भी साईट को सफलतापूर्वक खोलने के लिए....

आज मै दो महीने से लैपटॉप यूज करने के बावजूद इस साईट को अधिकतर मोबाइल से एक्सेस करता हूँ....*

----------


## satya_anveshi

सुरेश भाई ने इस संबंध में सूत्र बनाकर सबसे अच्छा कार्य किया है। आज सुबह मैंने भी जब मंच पर लोग इन किया तो यही समस्या मेरे सामने भी थी। मंच का अति-लघु स्वरूप प्रदर्शित हो रहा था और किसी भी सूत्र के एक से अधिक पृष्ठ नहीं दिख रहे थे।
प्रशासक जी ने निश्चित ही मोबाइल व्यू की व्यवस्था मोबाइल काम लेने वाले सदस्यों की सुविधा लिए लागू की थी परंतु वास्तव में यह एक दुविधा साबित हुई। यह परेशानी केवल मोबाइल उपयोग करने वाले सदस्यों को हो रही है।
एक बार मैंने इसका हल खोज तो निकाला है पर फिर भी प्रबंधन से अनुरोध है कि या तो इस बदलाव को roll back करे या फिर इसे सही करे।
इसका हल यहाँ लिख रहा हूँ-
1 सबसे पहले UC browser नामक सॉफ्टवेयर अपने मोबाइल में डाउनलोड करें यहाँ से
2 इसे मोबाइल में install कर इसकी settings में जाएँ और user agent menu में Wap UA की जगह Web UA  विकल्प का चयन करें।
3  Settings save कर दें।
4 अब आप पहले की ही तरह मंच को देख पाएँगे।
आशा है कि सदस्यों की कुछ मदद कर पाया हूँ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सुरेश भाई ने इस संबंध में सूत्र बनाकर सबसे अच्छा कार्य किया है। आज सुबह मैंने भी जब मंच पर लोग इन किया तो यही समस्या मेरे सामने भी थी। मंच का अति-लघु स्वरूप प्रदर्शित हो रहा था और किसी भी सूत्र के एक से अधिक पृष्ठ नहीं दिख रहे थे।
> प्रशासक जी ने निश्चित ही मोबाइल व्यू की व्यवस्था मोबाइल काम लेने वाले सदस्यों की सुविधा लिए लागू की थी परंतु वास्तव में यह एक दुविधा साबित हुई। यह परेशानी केवल मोबाइल उपयोग करने वाले सदस्यों को हो रही है।
> एक बार मैंने इसका हल खोज तो निकाला है पर फिर भी प्रबंधन से अनुरोध है कि या तो इस बदलाव को roll back करे या फिर इसे सही करे।
> इसका हल यहाँ लिख रहा हूँ-
> 1 सबसे पहले UC browser नामक सॉफ्टवेयर अपने मोबाइल में डाउनलोड करें यहाँ से
> 2 इसे मोबाइल में install कर इसकी settings में जाएँ और user agent menu में Wap UA की जगह Web UA  विकल्प का चयन करें।
> 3  Settings save कर दें।
> 4 अब आप पहले की ही तरह मंच को देख पाएँगे।
> आशा है कि सदस्यों की कुछ मदद कर पाया हूँ।


शानदार मदद ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## satya_anveshi

> शानदार मदद ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


धन्यवाद चाँद भाई जी!

----------


## Teach Guru

मोबाईल मेँ इस एड्रेस खोलो पुराने वाले मोड मे खुलेगी। धन्यवाद।
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/forum.PHP/?styleid=1

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मोबाईल मेँ इस एड्रेस खोलो पुराने वाले मोड मे खुलेगी। धन्यवाद।
> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/forum.PHP/?styleid=1


गुरुजी यह विधि काम नहीं कर रही है। कुछ ऐसा
*Not Found
The requested URL /forum/forum.PHP/ was not found on this server.*
लिखा आता है।

----------


## Badtameez

> मैं मौबाइल से हूँ। आज नौ बजे के बाद से मैं फोरम पर ज्यादा कुछ नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ। किसी भी सूत्र के एक पृष्ठ से अधिक नहीं खुल पा रहे हैं। reply with quote का बाक्स भी नहीं दिख रहा।पहले फोरम के पृष्ठ का रंग नीला दिखता था अब दूसरा दिख रहा है। क्या ये समस्या किसी और मोबाइल प्रयोग कर्ताओं को आ रही है? क्या प्रबन्धन द्वारा कोई व्यापक परिवर्तन किया गया है? क्या मैं फोरम पर दोबारा ठीक से काम कर सकता हूँ? क्या आज से मेरे लिए फोरम का द्वार बन्द हो गया? कोई है?


बेन भाई जी,मैंने आपकी प्रोफाइल में जाकर जो 'सभी प्रविष्टियां प्राप्त करें' है, में देखा है (क्योंकि इस सूत्र का एक पृष्ठ से अधिक नहीं दिख रहा) कि आपने सूत्र बनाने के लिए मेरी सराहना की है। आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद जो आपने इस विषय पर सूत्र बनाने के महत्व को समझा।
वैसे मैंने ये सूत्र मजबूर होकर बनाया है क्योंकि मैं इस समय किसी से बात भी नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ। कोई आपशन अथवा विकल्प कल ही से नहीं दिख रहा।
सबसे नीचे बीच में ''full site'' दिया है,वहाँ क्लीक करने पर ''The requested URL/forum/forum/ was not found on this server'' लिख रहा है जैसा कि बन भाई जी ने भी लिखा है।

----------


## Badtameez

> मैं मौबाइल से हूँ। आज नौ बजे के बाद से मैं फोरम पर ज्यादा कुछ नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ। किसी भी सूत्र के एक पृष्ठ से अधिक नहीं खुल पा रहे हैं। reply with quote का बाक्स भी नहीं दिख रहा।पहले फोरम के पृष्ठ का रंग नीला दिखता था अब दूसरा दिख रहा है। क्या ये समस्या किसी और मोबाइल प्रयोग कर्ताओं को आ रही है? क्या प्रबन्धन द्वारा कोई व्यापक परिवर्तन किया गया है? क्या मैं फोरम पर दोबारा ठीक से काम कर सकता हूँ? क्या आज से मेरे लिए फोरम का द्वार बन्द हो गया? कोई है?


बेन भाई जी मैं uc browser का ही प्रयोग करता हूँ। आपके द्वारा बताई गई setting web UA करने पर भी कोई अन्तर नहीं आया।

----------


## Badtameez

> मैं मौबाइल से हूँ। आज नौ बजे के बाद से मैं फोरम पर ज्यादा कुछ नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ। किसी भी सूत्र के एक पृष्ठ से अधिक नहीं खुल पा रहे हैं। reply with quote का बाक्स भी नहीं दिख रहा।पहले फोरम के पृष्ठ का रंग नीला दिखता था अब दूसरा दिख रहा है। क्या ये समस्या किसी और मोबाइल प्रयोग कर्ताओं को आ रही है? क्या प्रबन्धन द्वारा कोई व्यापक परिवर्तन किया गया है? क्या मैं फोरम पर दोबारा ठीक से काम कर सकता हूँ? क्या आज से मेरे लिए फोरम का द्वार बन्द हो गया? कोई है?


अभी ठीक हो गया था बेन जी, लेकिन दो बार 'नया क्या है' में क्लिक किया तो फिर पिछली समस्या आ गई।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अभी ठीक हो गया था बेन जी, लेकिन दो बार 'नया क्या है' में क्लिक किया तो फिर पिछली समस्या आ गई।


सुरेश भाई अब तो कोई समस्या नहीं आ रही है न?
वैसे आप उल्ला हो क्या? रात के 3 बजे भी नहीं सोते हो! ही हा हा.........

----------


## Badtameez

नहीं बेन भाई, मैं कभी-कभी रात में जग जाता हूँ। मोबाइल पास ही में रहता है तो मैं कुछ पोस्ट करके सो जाता हूँ।उल्लू तो मैं सही में हूँ भाई दिमाग से।
मेरी समस्या बिल्कुल भी हल नहीं हूई भाई जी।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अब क्या दिक्कत आ रही है? मेरे तो एकदम सही चल रहा है।

----------


## Badtameez

> मैं मौबाइल से हूँ। आज नौ बजे के बाद से मैं फोरम पर ज्यादा कुछ नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ। किसी भी सूत्र के एक पृष्ठ से अधिक नहीं खुल पा रहे हैं। reply with quote का बाक्स भी नहीं दिख रहा।पहले फोरम के पृष्ठ का रंग नीला दिखता था अब दूसरा दिख रहा है। क्या ये समस्या किसी और मोबाइल प्रयोग कर्ताओं को आ रही है? क्या प्रबन्धन द्वारा कोई व्यापक परिवर्तन किया गया है? क्या मैं फोरम पर दोबारा ठीक से काम कर सकता हूँ? क्या आज से मेरे लिए फोरम का द्वार बन्द हो गया? कोई है?


पी सी वाले जिन्दाबाद! हम जैसे मोबाइल वाले मुर्दाबाद!
हू हा हा हा हा!

----------


## Badtameez

अब ठीक है। अगर लगातार इसे तरह रहे तब न!
बेन जी को धन्यवाद!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अब ठीक है। अगर लगातार इसे तरह रहे तब न!
> बेन जी को धन्यवाद!


शुक्र है ,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Badtameez

> शुक्र है ,,,,,,,,,,,,


हाँ ससुरा बहुते परसान किये रहा।
अब्बो नेटवा धीरे काम कर रहा।

----------


## swami ji

यामको का काम आम सदस्य  भी करने लगे हे ,,,, हा हा हा हाहा हा ह .....माफ़ करे ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> यामको का काम आम सदस्य  भी करने लगे हे ,,,, हा हा हा हाहा हा ह .....माफ़ करे ....


प्रिय मित्र जिनको भी आता है वे सुझाव दे सकते  है, मुख्य उद्देश्य है सदस्यो की मदद करना, सभी मदद करने वालो का हार्दिक धन्यवाद ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अब ठीक है। अगर लगातार इसे तरह रहे तब न!
> बेन जी को धन्यवाद!


सुरेश भाई आपका स्वागत है। अब यह लगातार इसी तरह रहेगा, जब तक की आप पेज में सबसे नीचे *मोबाइल स्टाइल* का चुनाव नहीं करते (मेरे विचार में पहली बार जब आपके यह समस्या सही हुई थी तो आपने शायद यही गलती की होगी।)। अगर गलती से भी एक बार आपने ऐसा कर दिया तो फिर इसका एक ही हल है, *लोग आउट करके पुनः लोग इन करना।*
धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

> धन्यवाद चाँद भाई मेरी प्रसंसा के लिए,
> मैं तो बस यही कहना चाहूँगा की इस सुविधा से उन मित्रों को ज्यादा सहायता मिलेगी,
> जो फोरम पर मोबाइल से लोगिन करते है,
> इस सुविधा को प्रारंभ कराने के लिए,
> मैं प्रशासक को धन्यवाद देना चाहूँगा,
> जिन्होंने अन्य मित्रों/सदस्यों का ध्यान रखते हुए इस सुविधा को प्रारंभ किया |


लेकिन मोबाइल स्टाजइल वाला वो आपशन मेरे लिए काफी परेशानी खङा कर दे रहा भाई। मैं जब जब उस पर क्लिक कर रहा हूँ मेरी समस्या बढ जा रही है। अब उस मोबाइल स्टाइल को दूर से ही देखने में डर लग रहा है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हाँ ससुरा बहुते परसान किये रहा।
> अब्बो नेटवा धीरे काम कर रहा।


सुरेश भाई ये आपका एक भ्रम मात्र है और कुछ नहीं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

मास्टर जी कृपया समस्या का समाधान सभी सदस्यों के लिए करें। मेरे तरीके से तो केवल वे सदस्य ही लाभान्वित होंगे जो इसे पढ़ पाएँगे और ऐसी स्थिति में इसे पढ़ना उनके लिए काफी मुश्किल है।

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश भाई ये आपका एक भ्रम मात्र है और कुछ नहीं।


नही भाई जी ये भ्रम नहीं है। अब देखिए मैंने मोबाइल स्वीच आप करके फिर चालू किया तो इण्टरनेट पानी की तरह चलने लगा।

----------


## Badtameez

कोई नियामक जी यहाँ दिख ही नहीं रहे हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नही भाई जी ये भ्रम नहीं है। अब देखिए मैंने मोबाइल स्वीच आप करके फिर चालू किया तो इण्टरनेट पानी की तरह चलने लगा।


मेरे साथ तो ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं हुआ। खैर छोड़िए से सब गौण बातें हैं, मुख्य लक्ष्य तो समस्या से छुटकारा पाना है, जो हमने साध लिया है।

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश भाई आपका स्वागत है। अब यह लगातार इसी तरह रहेगा, जब तक की आप पेज में सबसे नीचे *मोबाइल स्टाइल* का चुनाव नहीं करते (मेरे विचार में पहली बार जब आपके यह समस्या सही हुई थी तो आपने शायद यही गलती की होगी।)। अगर गलती से भी एक बार आपने ऐसा कर दिया तो फिर इसका एक ही हल है, *लोग आउट करके पुनः लोग इन करना।*
> धन्यवाद


मोबाइल स्टाइल को मंच पर क्यों लगाया गया है बात समझ नहीं आ रही है।
भई वो स्टाइल बहुत खतरनाक है। उसका नाम बदल कर 'मोबाइल मिसाइल' या 'मोबाइल के लिए मिसाइल' कर दिया जाय तो अच्छा है। ही ही ही

----------


## Saroz

> मोबाइल स्टाइल को मंच पर क्यों लगाया गया है बात समझ नहीं आ रही है।
> भई वो स्टाइल बहुत खतरनाक है। उसका नाम बदल कर 'मोबाइल मिसाइल' या 'मोबाइल के लिए मिसाइल' कर दिया जाय तो अच्छा है। ही ही ही



*सुरेश भाई, आपका सिग्नेचर बड़ा ही मस्त है.... मै जब भी आपका सिग्नेचर देखता हू धन्य हो जाता हूँ....

वैसे आप अपना मोबाइल मॉडल बताते तो जरा आसानी होती, सायद हम भी आपकी मदद करते...!!!!! मुझे तो मोबाइल के लिए** opera mobile 11.5 Asian language supportable version** बहुत मददगार लगा... इसमें आपको ज्यादा** features** मिल सकता है... इसमें आप* *option>setting>adv. setting** में जाकर** pc view & mobile view में से अपने उपयोग के अनुसार सेलेक्ट करे...** मै तो pc view प्रयोग करता हूँ...
**अपने cache & cookies भी clean करते रहे...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मोबाईल से आने वालो के लिये हिन्दी लिखना मुश्किल होता है, उन सबके लिये भी ये सूत्र काफी उपयोगी है, सभी जानकारी देने वाले  मित्रो को पुनः धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Badtameez

> *सुरेश भाई, आपका सिग्नेचर बड़ा ही मस्त है.... मै जब भी आपका सिग्नेचर देखता हू धन्य हो जाता हूँ....
> 
> वैसे आप अपना मोबाइल मॉडल बताते तो जरा आसानी होती, सायद हम भी आपकी मदद करते...!!!!! मुझे तो मोबाइल के लिए** opera mobile 11.5 Asian language supportable version** बहुत मददगार लगा... इसमें आपको ज्यादा** features** मिल सकता है... इसमें आप* *option>setting>adv. setting** में जाकर** pc view & mobile view में से अपने उपयोग के अनुसार सेलेक्ट करे...** मै तो pc view प्रयोग करता हूँ...
> **अपने cache & cookies भी clean करते रहे...*


सरोज भाई जी, आपने मेरा हस्ताक्षर  अपने सुविचार रखें इसके लिए आपका आभार प्रकट करता हूँ।
मेरा मोबाइल तो nokia x2-01 है।
वैसे मेरी समस्या को बेन भाई जी ने सुलझा दी।

----------


## Badtameez

> मोबाईल से आने वालो के लिये हिन्दी लिखना मुश्किल होता है, उन सबके लिये भी ये सूत्र काफी उपयोगी है, सभी जानकारी देने वाले  मित्रो को पुनः धन्यवाद ।


धन्यवाद मित्र!
आपके इन विचारों से लगता है कि मैंने सूत्र बनाकर बुरा नहीं किया।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> धन्यवाद मित्र!
> आपके इन विचारों से लगता है कि मैंने सूत्र बनाकर बुरा नहीं किया।


मित्र मेरा सुझाव है की आप इस सूत्र का नाम बदलवा के " मोबाईल से फोरम पे केसे आये" करवा लो ताकि नये सदस्य  भी लाभ ले सके ।

----------


## sweet soniya

Main v mobile se hi login karti hun aur do dino se main v kafi pareshan hun. Koi meri v madad kare

----------


## Badtameez

> Main v mobile se hi login karti hun aur do dino se main v kafi pareshan hun. Koi meri v madad kare


सोनिया जी, आप किस मोबाइल का उपयोग करती हैं?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Main v mobile se hi login karti hun aur do dino se main v kafi pareshan hun. Koi meri v madad kare


जैसा कि सुरेश भाई जी ने पूछा है कि आप कौनसा मोबाइल उपयोग करती हैं, यह जानना जरूरी है लेकिन यदि आपका मोबाइल जावा 2.0 या इससे आगे सपोर्ट करता है तो आपके लिए आगे के दिशा-निर्देश यहाँ है।
धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

सोनिया जी आप बेन भाई जी को बातों को ध्यान दें लाभ होगा।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुरेश जी का सूत्र का नाम परिवर्तन की रिक्वेस्ट भेजने पे हार्दिक धन्यवाद ।

----------


## sweet soniya

Kya koi meri v madad karega. Main kafi pareshan ho rahi hun.

----------


## sweet soniya

Main nokia ka 5320 expres music s60 v3 use karti hun. Maine uc browser v instal kiya hua hai. Pahle mujhe koi pareshani nahi hoti thi do dino se hi ye muskil hai.

----------


## sweet soniya

Aapke madad k liye bahut-2 dhanyawad. Main forum ko fir se purane rup me dekh paa rahi hun. Fir se ek baar aapka shukriya.

----------


## Badtameez

> Aapke madad k liye bahut-2 dhanyawad. Main forum ko fir se purane rup me dekh paa rahi hun. Fir se ek baar aapka shukriya.


स्वागत है सोनिया जी। आइए बेन भाई जी को एक साथ धन्यवाद दें।

----------


## Badtameez

> Aapke madad k liye bahut-2 dhanyawad. Main forum ko fir se purane rup me dekh paa rahi hun. Fir se ek baar aapka shukriya.


फोरम के सबसे नीचले भाग में Default style और Default mobile style दिया हूआ है। आप Default mobile style पर जाने की कोशिश भी मत कीजिएगा नहीं तो फिर आपकी वही समस्या आ जाएगी।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Aapke madad k liye bahut-2 dhanyawad. Main forum ko fir se purane rup me dekh paa rahi hun. Fir se ek baar aapka shukriya.





> स्वागत है सोनिया जी। आइए बेन भाई जी को एक साथ धन्यवाद दें।


स्वागत है आपका।
happy to help!

----------


## satya_anveshi

सुरेश भाई जी आपने सूत्र का नाम परिवर्तित करवाकर बहुत अच्छा कार्य किया है। इससे हम जैसे अनेक सदस्य जो मोबाइल से मंच पर आते हैं जरूर लाभान्वित होंगे।
मंच पर मोबाइल से हिंदी जैसे मैं और आप लिखते हैं वो तरीका बता रहा हूँ, शायद किसी के काम आए-


*मंच पर मोबाइल से हिंदी में कैसे लिखेँ*
मोबाइल से हिंदी में लिखने के लिए आपके हैण्डसेट में हिंदी फॉन्ट्स का सपोर्टेड होना बहुत जरूरी है। जो मोबाइल आपके पास है शायद उसमें हिंदी के लिए सपोर्ट होगा। यदि सपोर्ट है तो अधिकांश मोबाइल में जैसे होता है कि लिखते समय आप मेनु में से writing language का विकल्प चुन सकते हैं। नोकिया के हैण्डसेट्स में इसके लिए default बटन # को कुछ देर दबाकर भी यह विकल्प चुना जा सकता है। अधिक जानकारी के लिए उपभोक्ता मार्गदर्शिका का संदर्भ लें और यदि सपोर्ट नहीं है तो शायद आप हिंदी नहीं लिख पाएँगे।
धन्यवाद

----------


## Neo...

काश मै भी मोबाइल से आता तो दो चार समस्या तो लिख ही डालता |

----------


## Saroz

> सुरेश भाई जी आपने सूत्र का नाम परिवर्तित करवाकर बहुत अच्छा कार्य किया है। इससे हम जैसे अनेक सदस्य जो मोबाइल से मंच पर आते हैं जरूर लाभान्वित होंगे।
> मंच पर मोबाइल से हिंदी जैसे मैं और आप लिखते हैं वो तरीका बता रहा हूँ, शायद किसी के काम आए-
> 
> 
> *मंच पर मोबाइल से हिंदी में कैसे लिखेँ*
> मोबाइल से हिंदी में लिखने के लिए आपके हैण्डसेट में हिंदी फॉन्ट्स का सपोर्टेड होना बहुत जरूरी है। जो मोबाइल आपके पास है शायद उसमें हिंदी के लिए सपोर्ट होगा। यदि सपोर्ट है तो अधिकांश मोबाइल में जैसे होता है कि लिखते समय आप मेनु में से writing language का विकल्प चुन सकते हैं। नोकिया के हैण्डसेट्स में इसके लिए default बटन # को कुछ देर दबाकर भी यह विकल्प चुना जा सकता है। अधिक जानकारी के लिए उपभोक्ता मार्गदर्शिका का संदर्भ लें और यदि सपोर्ट नहीं है तो शायद आप हिंदी नहीं लिख पाएँगे।
> धन्यवाद


_
मै तो मोबाइल से ही बहुत दिनों से लोगिन करता रहा हूँ.... अभी तो मै pc यूज करता हूँ अब मुझे हिंदी लिखने में कोई समस्या नहीं आती.....

symbian 60 series के मोबाइल से आप एक हद तक स्पस्ट हिंदी अक्षर पढ़ सकते है... मगर लिखने की फसिलिटी आपको नहीं मिलेगी... लिखने के लिए आपको translation की मदद लेनी पड़ेगी.... उसके लिए भिन्न-भिन्न प्रकार के साईट है... जैसे- http://m.translate.google.com या http://x3m.us मगर आपको English की पकड़ होनी चाहिए....

अथवा,
मोबाइल से अपनी प्रतिक्रिया हिंदी में व्यक्त करने के लिए आप दो चार पृष्ठ से अपने शब्दों के अनुसार कॉपी-पेस्ट की भी सहायता ले सकते है.....
(मैंने तो बहुत दिनों तक अपने मोबाइल नोकिया ५२३० से उपरोक्त दोनों साईट एवं निचे वाले सूत्र को ही फोल्लोव किया था) :pointlol::rofl:_

----------


## raj10967

*भाई मेरे पास नोकिया ५१३० है में मोबाइल से लोगिन होता हूं तो साईट सही से ओपन नै हो रही में ओपेरा चलता हूँ कोई समाधान है तो जरूर बताना मित्रो*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *भाई मेरे पास नोकिया ५१३० है में मोबाइल से लोगिन होता हूं तो साईट सही से ओपन नै हो रही में ओपेरा चलता हूँ कोई समाधान है तो जरूर बताना मित्रो*


 यदि आपका मोबाइल जावा 2.0 या इससे आगे सपोर्ट करता है तो आपके लिए आगे के दिशा-निर्देश यहाँ है।
धन्यवाद

----------


## Saroz

_इस मंच पर अभी एक सूत्र भी ऐसा ही चल रहा है.... "फोरम पर शुद्ध हिंदी कैसे लिखे...." 
ये सूत्र तो मुझे बिलकुल बकवास लगता है... इस सूत्र में सूत्रधार महोदय हिंदी कैसे लिखा जाये इस सब्जेक्ट को लेकर meaning रटवाते है.... वो भी pc से हिंदी लिखने का ट्यूशन देते है महाशय... अच्छा होता वे मोबाइल से हिंदी कैसे लिखा जाये सब्जेक्ट को ले कर ट्यूशन देते तो अति उत्तम रहता.... क्योकि pc से हिंदी लिखना बहुत आसान है मगर मोबाइल से बहुत मुश्किल..... 
और तो और इस फोरम को लोग सबसे ज्यादा मोबाइल से ही लोगिन करतें है... (माफ़ करना भाई किसी को बुरा लगे तो मगर यही सच्चाई है)_

----------


## satya_anveshi

> _इस मंच पर अभी एक सूत्र भी ऐसा ही चल रहा है.... "फोरम पर शुद्ध हिंदी कैसे लिखे...." 
> ये सूत्र तो मुझे बिलकुल बकवास लगता है... इस सूत्र में सूत्रधार महोदय हिंदी कैसे लिखा जाये इस सब्जेक्ट को लेकर meaning रटवाते है.... वो भी pc से हिंदी लिखने का ट्यूशन देते है महाशय... अच्छा होता वे मोबाइल से हिंदी कैसे लिखा जाये सब्जेक्ट को ले कर ट्यूशन देते तो अति उत्तम रहता.... क्योकि pc से हिंदी लिखना बहुत आसान है मगर मोबाइल से बहुत मुश्किल..... 
> और तो और इस फोरम को लोग सबसे ज्यादा मोबाइल से ही लोगिन करतें है... (माफ़ करना भाई किसी को बुरा लगे तो मगर यही सच्चाई है)_


सरोज भाई मुझे इसमें कोई बुराई नजर नहीं आती। दरसल कंप्यूटर से हिंदी लिखने में आपने देखा होगा कि बहुत से सदस्यों के लेख में वर्तनी से संबंधित गलतियाँ देखने को मिलती है। उपर्युक्त सूत्र इन्हीं गलतियों से बचने के लिए बनाया गया है।

----------


## Saroz

> *भाई मेरे पास नोकिया ५१३० है में मोबाइल से लोगिन होता हूं तो साईट सही से ओपन नै हो रही में ओपेरा चलता हूँ कोई समाधान है तो जरूर बताना मित्रो*





> यदि आपका मोबाइल जावा 2.0 या इससे आगे सपोर्ट करता है तो आपके लिए आगे के दिशा-निर्देश यहाँ है।
> धन्यवाद


_
जहाँ तक मुझे पता है कि Nokia 5130 third party software सुप्पोर्ट नहीं करता यानी जो पहले से इसमें इन्टरनेट से सम्बंधित जितने सॉफ्टवेर इंस्टाल है उसके अलावा दूसरा सॉफ्टवेर आप अलग से इंस्टाल नहीं कर सकते..._

----------


## satya_anveshi

> _
> जहाँ तक मुझे पता है कि Nokia 5130 third party software सुप्पोर्ट नहीं करता यानी जो पहले से इसमें इन्टरनेट से सम्बंधित जितने सॉफ्टवेर इंस्टाल है उसके अलावा दूसरा सॉफ्टवेर आप अलग से इंस्टाल नहीं कर सकते..._


तब तो यह इनके लिए एक परेशानी है। अब शायद इनकी मदद प्रशासक जी का *'एक उचित कदम'* ही कर पाए फिर भी इन्हें एक बार निम्न दिशा-निर्देशदेख लेने चाहिए।
धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

यदि किसी सदस्य समस्या का समाधान हो जाए, चाहे हो किसी भी तरीके से, तो कृपया यहाँ उल्लेख जरूर करें।
धन्यवाद

----------


## raj10967

भाई मेरे मोबाइल में डिफाल्ट ओपेरा सॉफ्टवेर है जो आसानी से कोई भी साईट खोल देता है मगर कल जब में मोबाइल से ऑनलाइन हुआ तो फौरम के पेज सही ढंग से खुल नई रहे

----------


## raj10967

बेन भाई आपका दिया गया सोफ्टवेयर यु सी मेरे मोबाइल में सही ढंग से नहीं चलता है क्योकि ये बार २ allow to acess internet  मांगता है  क्या और कोई हल नहीं है इसका जिससे में अपने डीफौल्ट ब्रओसर पर  ही मंच पर आ सकू

----------


## Krish13

मित्रोँ मोबाइल से फोरम पर आने के लिये opera-mini 4.4 को आजमा के देखिये, मुझे लगता है इस पर फोरम सबसे बढ़िया चलता है और ये फोरम के दोनो स्टाइल को सपोर्ट करता है॥

http://mini.opera.com/?act=lp&tag=mi...rnd=1641953185

----------


## Saroz

> भाई मेरे मोबाइल में डिफाल्ट ओपेरा सॉफ्टवेर है जो आसानी से कोई भी साईट खोल देता है मगर कल जब में मोबाइल से ऑनलाइन हुआ तो फौरम के पेज सही ढंग से खुल नई रहे


_आप चिंता न करे... ये technical समस्या है...
कुछ सुधर किया जा रहा है... ऐसा मुझे लग रहा है, वैसे pc से कोई समस्या नहीं है...३-४ दिन पहले शाम के वक्त मुझे कुछ संशय लगा था pc से, मगर ठीक होने के बाद मुझे लग रहा है कि सुधार किया गया है कुछ, जैसे-
text color करने पर या किसी और फॉण्ट सेलेक्ट करने पर या फोटो अपलोड करने के बाद आपको preview खुद ब खुद दे रहा है जो एक अच्छी बात है...
जब तक सुधार के काम चल रहा है तब तक_ _google या yahoo search engine__ से आप ये साईट खोले... मेरी आशा है कि आपके समस्या का निदान अवस्य हो जायेगा..
__यदि काम बन जाये तो यहाँ जरुर बताइयेगा... ताकि दूसरे लोग भी लाभान्वित हो सके......_

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन भाई आपका दिया गया सोफ्टवेयर यु सी मेरे मोबाइल में सही ढंग से नहीं चलता है क्योकि ये बार २ allow to acess internet  मांगता है  क्या और कोई हल नहीं है इसका जिससे में अपने डीफौल्ट ब्रओसर पर  ही मंच पर आ सकू


राज भाई जी आप UC browser का signed version install कीजिए। इसके बाद जहाँ पर भी यह installed है (Example: gallery< memory card< applications) वहाँ जाकर menu में application access विकल्प चुनिए। इसमें network access को ask first time पर कर दीजिए। अब यह बार-बार आपसे permission नहीं मांगेगा, केवल चालू करने पर एक बार ही मांगेगा। Signed version download करने के लिए अपने मोबाइल browser से यहाँ आएँ।

----------


## raj10967

शुक्रिया बेन भाई में मोबाइल से चला कर बताऊंगा

----------


## Saroz

_मोबाइल से कोई भी वेबसाइट देखने के लिए उस वेबसाइट का मोबाइल फॉर्मेट इन्टरनेट पर उपलब्ध होना चाहिए...
जैसे कोई google का वेब पेज खोलने पर आप खुद ब खुद http://m.google.com पर redirect हो जाते है... अगर आपके मोबाइल पर full site खुल जाती है तो आपके मोबाइल का सॉफ्टवेर अच्छा है या तो आप उस वेब साईट को किसी third party browser कि मदद से खोल रहे है... अगर मोबाइल से वेब पेज खुलने पर उसके अड्रेस के पहले m रहता है तो इसका मतलब कि उस वेब साईट का मोबाइल फॉर्मेट है जो विशेसकर मोबाइल उपभोक्ता को ध्यान में रख के बनाया गया है, जैसे कि playboy का साईट...

मगर मोबाइल से_ _m.google.com_ या _m.yahoo.com_ _खोलकर search web वाले option में जाकर web page खोलने पर ये साईट खुद मोबाइल फॉर्मेट में ही खुलेगी...चाहे उस वेबसाइट का फॉर्मेट मोबाइल के लिए हो या न हो...
ये कमाल है इन सर्च इंजनों का..._

try कीजिये काम जरुर बनेगा.....

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्रोँ मोबाइल से फोरम पर आने के लिये opera-mini 4.4 को आजमा के देखिये, मुझे लगता है इस पर फोरम सबसे बढ़िया चलता है और ये फोरम के दोनो स्टाइल को सपोर्ट करता है॥
> 
> http://mini.opera.com/?act=lp&tag=mi...rnd=1641953185





> _google या yahoo search engine__ से आप ये साईट खोले... मेरी आशा है कि आपके समस्या का निदान अवस्य हो जायेगा..
> __यदि काम बन जाये तो यहाँ जरुर बताइयेगा... ताकि दूसरे लोग भी लाभान्वित हो सके......_


कृष भाई जी और सरोज भाई जी मैंने अभी-अभी दोनों तरीकों से कोशिश की परंतु सफल नहीं हुआ।
वास्तव में होता ये है कि कोई साइट हमारे internet browser द्वारा उपलब्ध करवाई गई जानकारी के आधार पर यह निर्णय करती है कि हमें कौनसा view दिखाया जाए।
जब हम मोबाइल से browsing करते हैं तो हमारा browser  चाहे कोई भी हो default या बाद में अलग से install किया गया, उस साइट को यह बताते हैं कि हम वर्तमान में मोबाइल का उपयोग कर रहे हैं अर्थात् हमारा user agent WAP होता है और यह तो आप जानते ही हैं कि WAP sites केवल मोबाइल से देखने के लिए बनाई जाती है। ऐसी स्थिति में google और yahoo आदि भी हमारी सहायता नहीं कर पाते हैं।
अब जब हम UC browser की settings से user agent को WEB पर कर देते हैं तो हमारा browser उस साइट को यह बताता है कि हम अभी कंप्यूटर से आए हुए हैं अतः हमें वह साइट कंप्यूटर के जैसी दिखती है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> _मोबाइल से कोई भी वेबसाइट देखने के लिए उस वेबसाइट का मोबाइल फॉर्मेट इन्टरनेट पर उपलब्ध होना चाहिए...
> जैसे कोई google का वेब पेज खोलने पर आप खुद ब खुद http://m.google.com पर redirect हो जाते है... अगर आपके मोबाइल पर full site खुल जाती है तो आपके मोबाइल का सॉफ्टवेर अच्छा है या तो आप उस वेब साईट को किसी third party browser कि मदद से खोल रहे है... अगर मोबाइल से वेब पेज खुलने पर उसके अड्रेस के पहले m रहता है तो इसका मतलब कि उस वेब साईट का मोबाइल फॉर्मेट है जो विशेसकर मोबाइल उपभोक्ता को ध्यान में रख के बनाया गया है, जैसे कि playboy का साईट...
> 
> मगर मोबाइल से_ _m.google.com_ या _m.yahoo.com_ _खोलकर search web वाले option में जाकर web page खोलने पर ये साईट खुद मोबाइल फॉर्मेट में ही खुलेगी...चाहे उस वेबसाइट का फॉर्मेट मोबाइल के लिए हो या न हो...
> ये कमाल है इन सर्च इंजनों का..._
> 
> try कीजिये काम जरुर बनेगा.....


search engines की सहायता से उन साइट को आसानी से देखा जा सकता है जिनका  mobile view available नहीं होता है। हमारे मामले में website में पहले से  mobile view available है। इसलिए search engines कोई मदद नहीं करेंगे।

----------


## sharma00

Mujhe bhi yahi samasya ho rahi hai bhai

----------


## sharma00

Mujhe bhi yahi samasya ho rahi hai bhai
Mai lagbhag  1 saal se antarvasna mobile pe use kar raha hu

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Mujhe bhi yahi samasya ho rahi hai bhai
> Mai lagbhag  1 saal se antarvasna mobile pe use kar raha hu


आप यहाँ देखें।
धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

मैं बेन भाई जी और सरोज भाई का विशेष ऋणी हूँ जो अपनी विशिष्ट और सार्थक जानकारी को यहाँ बाँट रहे हैं। ओपेरा मिनी की जानकारी देने के लिए कृष भाई जी का धन्यवाद!

----------


## faqfalls

mobile log in hone se kisi thread ko subscribe kaise karenge? Pls reply....

----------


## prakashdada1979

bhai foram me naya software instal kiye kaya kyo ki foram pahle jaisa nahi dikh raha hai pahle paje-1 paje-100  ya usse bhi age jane me dikkat  nahi hoti thi leki  ab 8 tak hi paje dikhata hai  or mai foram  nokia c5-03 mobile se use karta hu

----------


## satya_anveshi

> bhai foram me naya software instal kiye kaya kyo ki foram pahle jaisa nahi dikh raha hai pahle paje-1 paje-100  ya usse bhi age jane me dikkat  nahi hoti thi leki  ab 8 tak hi paje dikhata hai  or mai foram  nokia c5-03 mobile se use karta hu


आप अपनी समस्या के समाधान के लिए यहाँ देखिए।

----------


## Badtameez

> bhai foram me naya software instal kiye kaya kyo ki foram pahle jaisa nahi dikh raha hai pahle paje-1 paje-100  ya usse bhi age jane me dikkat  nahi hoti thi leki  ab 8 tak hi paje dikhata hai  or mai foram  nokia c5-03 mobile se use karta hu


अगर uc browser प्रयोग नहीं करते हैं तो उसे डाउनलोड करके देखिए फिर यहाँhttp://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...793#post843793 के अनुसार सेटिंग कीजिए । ब्राउजर के सेटिंग में prefereces नाम का आपशन होता है उसमें  page sigmentation होता है। वहाँ no singment पर क्लीक करके सेटिंग सेव कर लीजिए।फिर लाग इन कीजिए।

----------


## The Master

प्रिय मित्रों पिछले दिनों फोरम का सोफ्टवेयर (वी बुलेटिन) अपग्रेड किया गया है एवं कुछ अन्य परिवर्तन भी किये गए हैं, जिसके कारण मोबाइल द्वारा फोरम भ्रमण करने वाले सदस्यों को कुछ असुविधा हो रही है |इन समस्याओं का शीघ्र ही निदान करने का प्रयास किया जा रहा है |
आपको हुयी असुविधा के लिए हमें खेद है|.



http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post845788

----------


## satya_anveshi

ही हा हा.........
सुरेश भाई हम दोनों ने एक ही उत्तर दे दिया।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रिय मित्रों पिछले दिनों फोरम का सोफ्टवेयर (वी बुलेटिन) अपग्रेड किया गया है एवं कुछ अन्य परिवर्तन भी किये गए हैं, जिसके कारण मोबाइल द्वारा फोरम भ्रमण करने वाले सदस्यों को कुछ असुविधा हो रही है |इन समस्याओं का शीघ्र ही निदान करने का प्रयास किया जा रहा है |
> आपको हुयी असुविधा के लिए हमें खेद है|.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post845788


आखिर प्रबंधन की ओर से कोई आधिकारिक सूचना तो दी गई!
धन्यवाद प्रबंधन

----------


## Badtameez

> ही हा हा.........
> सुरेश भाई हम दोनों ने एक ही उत्तर दे दिया।


हाँ भाई, जब मैं लिख रहा था तभी शायद आपने उत्तर दे दिया था। ही ही ही.
उपर एक भाई ने पूछा है थ्रीड के बारे में समाधान है तो बताइए।

----------


## Badtameez

> आखिर प्रबंधन की ओर से कोई आधिकारिक सूचना तो दी गई!
> धन्यवाद प्रबंधन


सूचना के लिए प्रबन्धन का धन्यवाद।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> mobile log in hone se kisi thread ko subscribe kaise karenge? Pls reply....


मित्र आप किसी सूत्र में प्रविष्टि करते हैं तो अपने आप वो आपके लिए subscribe हो जाता है।

----------


## Saroz

> _mobile log in hone se kisi thread ko subscribe kaise karenge?_ Pls reply....





> मित्र आप किसी सूत्र में प्रविष्टि करते हैं तो अपने आप वो आपके लिए subscribe हो जाता है।


*मोबाइल से प्रविष्टि करते वक्त आप go advance वाले बटन को दबाइएगा वह पर निचे subscription option दिखेगा....
वह से आप सेलेक्ट करके पोस्ट करेंगे तो आपके लिए वो सूत्र का subscription मिल जायेगा...*
_(ben ten भाई क्षमा कीजियेगा मैंने कुछ आप के ही पोस्ट में extend किया है)_

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *मोबाइल से प्रविष्टि करते वक्त आप go advance वाले बटन को दबाइएगा वह पर निचे subscription option दिखेगा....
> वह से आप सेलेक्ट करके पोस्ट करेंगे तो आपके लिए वो सूत्र का subscription मिल जायेगा...*
> _(ben ten भाई क्षमा कीजियेगा मैंने कुछ आप के ही पोस्ट में extend किया है)_


कोई बात नहीं सरोज भाई, आपका स्वागत है।
मैं तो ऐसा कुछ नहीं करता फिर भी सूत्र, जिसमें मैंने प्रविष्टी की है subscribe हो जाता है क्योंकि वह बॉक्स अपने आप पहले से ही checked रहता है।

----------


## guruji

our Tech-expert's message :
At my end, its working perfectly well. Tell them to clear the browser  cache and temporary files. For older & unsupported handsets, it  might create problems as the theme is compatible with modern handsets  only.

Also, mobile theme is automatically displayed if members are browsing the site on mobile. They need to select it manually.

----------


## ravi chacha

> our Tech-expert's message : At my end, its working perfectly well. Tell them to clear the browser  cache and temporary files. For older & unsupported handsets, it  might create problems as the theme is compatible with modern handsets  only.  Also, mobile theme is automatically displayed if members are browsing the site on mobile. They need to select it manually.


  हिंदी में क्या बोलते है हमें भी तो कुछ पता चले गुरु

----------


## ravi chacha

मोबाइल से फोरम पर आने में समस्या  क्या है हमे तो बड़ा अच्छा लगता है ओर पहले से भी मस्त है

----------


## prakashdada1979

guruji mai foram mobile se use karta hu  aajtak muje koi dikkat nahi hui lekin 4 dinose dikkat horai hai foram login karta hu to mobile style me hi dikhta hai fir full site pe clik karta hu to purane foram jaisa dikta hai or dusra paje kholta hu to mobile style me aajata hai mai bohot pareshan hu koi upay bataiye pls

----------


## ravi chacha

> guruji mai foram mobile se use karta hu  aajtak muje koi dikkat nahi hui lekin 4 dinose dikkat horai hai foram login karta hu to mobile style me hi dikhta hai fir full site pe clik karta hu to purane foram jaisa dikta hai or dusra paje kholta hu to mobile style me aajata hai mai bohot pareshan hu koi upay bataiye pls


ये परेसानी तो है मित्र हमे भी आती है :tuta-dil:

----------


## Badtameez

> ये परेसानी तो है मित्र हमे भी आती है :tuta-dil:


प्रकाश जी और आप पहले uc browser download कीजिए आपको राम बाण इलाज मिल जाएगा।
आप ही लोगो की तरह मेरी भी यही समस्या थी इसीलिए यह सूत्र बनाया था।पिछले पेजों पर बेन भाई ने विधि बताइ है।

----------


## prakashdada1979

Suresh bhai apke bataye anusar maine uc broser me bhi foram login kiy lekin koi fayada nahi hua usme hindi samaj me nahi aati hai or mobile style me hi dikhta hai apke jankari ke liye bata du mere pas nokia c5-03 mobile hai joki  saimbin s60 hai isme hindi saport nahi karta hai isliye mai opera beta 10 use karta hu isme hindi achhi samaj m aati hai

----------


## Badtameez

> Suresh bhai apke bataye anusar maine uc broser me bhi foram login kiy lekin koi fayada nahi hua usme hindi samaj me nahi aati hai or mobile style me hi dikhta hai apke jankari ke liye bata du mere pas nokia c5-03 mobile hai joki  saimbin s60 hai isme hindi saport nahi karta hai isliye mai opera beta 10 use karta hu isme hindi achhi samaj m aati hai


मैं nokia x2-01 से हूँ। मेरी भी समस्या ठीक आप ही की तरह थी।मेरे पास यूसी ब्राउजर था। मैं बहुत परेशान था तभी बेन भाई जी के बताए अनुसार मैं सबसे पहले लाग आऊट हुआ फिर मैंने नये सीरे से एक और यूसी ब्राउजर डाउनलोड किया और सेटिंग में  में network वाले आपशन में जाकर wap UA की जगह web UA किया और फिर से लाग इन किया तभी से मैं ठीक से काम कर रहा हूँ।
और हाँ, फोरम के पहले पेज के सबसे नीचे  डिफाल्ट स्टाइल और मोबाइल डिफाल्ट स्टाइल दिया है। उसमें मोबाइल डिफाल्ट स्टाइल पर जाने से फिर पिछली समस्या आ जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> मैं nokia x2-01 से हूँ। मेरी भी समस्या ठीक आप ही की तरह थी।मेरे पास यूसी ब्राउजर था। मैं बहुत परेशान था तभी बेन भाई जी के बताए अनुसार मैं सबसे पहले लाग आऊट हुआ फिर मैंने नये सीरे से एक और यूसी ब्राउजर डाउनलोड किया और सेटिंग में  में network वाले आपशन में जाकर wap UA की जगह web UA किया और फिर से लाग इन किया तभी से मैं ठीक से काम कर रहा हूँ।
> और हाँ, फोरम के पहले पेज के सबसे नीचे  डिफाल्ट स्टाइल और मोबाइल डिफाल्ट स्टाइल दिया है। उसमें मोबाइल डिफाल्ट स्टाइल पर जाने से फिर पिछली समस्या आ जाती है।


भाई मेरे पास अन्द्रोइड  मोबाइल है उसमे  uc broseruc broser  ठीक से काम नहीं करता है जी में क्या करू

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय मित्रों, बहुत शीघ्र मैं ऐसी ट्रिक लाने वाला हूँ जिसमे अगर आपके मोबाइल में हिंदी फॉण्ट का कोई विकल्प (आपके मोबाइल में हिंदी फॉण्ट support नहीं करते है) नहीं भी है,
उसके बाद भी आप अपने मोबाइल से फोरम पर हिंदी लिख पाएँगे,
मैं उसे टेस्ट करके देख रहा हूँ, अगर कार्य सफल रहा तो उस ट्रिक को यहाँ पर अवश्य उपलब्ध करवाऊंगा,
धन्यवाद |

----------


## sweetdream578

मैं कैसे मेरे आइडिया Id280 मोबाइल में मेरे आइडिया टीवी और आइडिया मॉल की स्थापना रद्द कर सकते हैं. 
 It is based on Android version 2.2 and rebrand of Huawei U8180. यह Android 2.2 संस्करण और Huawei U8180 की rebrand पर आधारित है.

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> प्रिय मित्रों, बहुत शीघ्र मैं ऐसी ट्रिक लाने वाला हूँ जिसमे अगर आपके मोबाइल में हिंदी फॉण्ट का कोई विकल्प (आपके मोबाइल में हिंदी फॉण्ट support नहीं करते है) नहीं भी है,
> उसके बाद भी आप अपने मोबाइल से फोरम पर हिंदी लिख पाएँगे,
> मैं उसे टेस्ट करके देख रहा हूँ, अगर कार्य सफल रहा तो उस ट्रिक को यहाँ पर अवश्य उपलब्ध करवाऊंगा,
> धन्यवाद |


ओपेरा मिनी १०.१ सिंबियन डाउनलोड कर लेने के बाद हिन्दी फ़ॉन्ट दिखते हे .......................!!!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रिय मित्रों, बहुत शीघ्र मैं ऐसी ट्रिक लाने वाला हूँ जिसमे अगर आपके मोबाइल में हिंदी फॉण्ट का कोई विकल्प (आपके मोबाइल में हिंदी फॉण्ट support नहीं करते है) नहीं भी है,
> उसके बाद भी आप अपने मोबाइल से फोरम पर हिंदी लिख पाएँगे,
> मैं उसे टेस्ट करके देख रहा हूँ, अगर कार्य सफल रहा तो उस ट्रिक को यहाँ पर अवश्य उपलब्ध करवाऊंगा,
> धन्यवाद |


आप का स्वागत है राजीव भाई जी, हमें इंतजार रहेगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रिय मित्रों, बहुत शीघ्र मैं ऐसी ट्रिक लाने वाला हूँ जिसमे अगर आपके मोबाइल में हिंदी फॉण्ट का कोई विकल्प (आपके मोबाइल में हिंदी फॉण्ट support नहीं करते है) नहीं भी है,
> उसके बाद भी आप अपने मोबाइल से फोरम पर हिंदी लिख पाएँगे,
> मैं उसे टेस्ट करके देख रहा हूँ, अगर कार्य सफल रहा तो उस ट्रिक को यहाँ पर अवश्य उपलब्ध करवाऊंगा,
> धन्यवाद |





> भाई मेरे पास अन्द्रोइड  मोबाइल है उसमे  uc broseruc broser  ठीक से काम नहीं करता है जी में क्या करू


भाई जी! Android के लिए भी UC browser का अलग से संस्करण उपलब्ध है। आप उसे ट्राई कीजिए, शायद कुछ बात बने।

----------


## faqfalls

guru ji, mobile se kisi thread ko subscribe kaise karenge?

----------


## mravay

मोबाइल से फोरम पे आने में कोई समस्या नहीं है

----------


## Rajeev

> guru ji, mobile se kisi thread ko subscribe kaise karenge?


 यहाँ देखे ........................
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post849185

----------


## ravi chacha

> मैं कैसे मेरे आइडिया Id280 मोबाइल में मेरे आइडिया टीवी और आइडिया मॉल की स्थापना रद्द कर सकते हैं. 
>  It is based on Android version 2.2 and rebrand of Huawei U8180. यह Android 2.2 संस्करण और Huawei U8180 की rebrand पर आधारित है.


मेरे पास भी यही मोबाइल है दोस्त ये दोनों नहीं हटते  है लेकिन हिंदी में हो जता है

----------


## Badtameez

> यहाँ देखे ........................
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post849185


धन्यवाद राजीव भाई जी।

----------


## Badtameez

> भाई जी! Android के लिए भी UC browser का अलग से संस्करण उपलब्ध है। आप उसे ट्राई कीजिए, शायद कुछ बात बने।


मित्रों का मार्गदर्शन करने के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## raj10967

Mitro meri abhi tak ye samseya suljhi nai hai

----------


## Badtameez

> Mitro meri abhi tak ye samseya suljhi nai hai


आपके पास कौन मोबाईल है राज जी

----------


## raj10967

> आपके पास कौन मोबाईल है राज जी


मित्र मेरे पास NOKIA 5130 C 2 XPRESS MUSIC है

----------


## Suresh.saurabh

मैं आज इस default mobile style में ऐसा उलझा कि मुझे नई आईडी बनानी पङ गई। ये default mobile style बहुत ही घटिया चीज है।

----------


## Saroz

> *ओपेरा मिनी १०.१* सिंबियन डाउनलोड कर लेने के बाद हिन्दी फ़ॉन्ट दिखते हे .......................!!!!


*Opera Mobile का 11.5 (Asian language support) बहुत कारगर है....*

----------


## Rated R

मुझे ओपेरा मिनी से फोरम पर आने में दिक्कत होती है...
मैं किसी और ब्राउसर का उपयोग नहीं कर सकता क्यूंकि मेरा मोबाइल हिंदी सपोर्ट नहीं करता है...!!

----------


## Badtameez

सभी पधारे हूए मित्रों का हार्दिक धन्यवाद!

----------


## prakashdada1979

> मुझे ओपेरा मिनी से फोरम पर आने में दिक्कत होती है...मैं किसी और ब्राउसर का उपयोग नहीं कर सकता क्यूंकि मेरा मोबाइल हिंदी सपोर्ट नहीं करता है...!!


Aap opera mobile 12 dowanload kijiye ashian langveg me hai isse foram me ane me dikkt nahi hogi

----------


## badboy123455

> Aap opera mobile 12 dowanload kijiye ashian langveg me hai isse foram me ane me dikkt nahi hogi


*बिलकुल सही कहा में ओपेरा 6 से जब आया तो हिंदी फॉण्ट सही नही दिख रहे थे लेकिन ओपेरा 12 से आया तो फोरम के फॉण्ट एकदम सही दिख रहे हे*

----------


## Badtameez

> *बिलकुल सही कहा में ओपेरा 6 से जब आया तो हिंदी फॉण्ट सही नही दिख रहे थे लेकिन ओपेरा 12 से आया तो फोरम के फॉण्ट एकदम सही दिख रहे हे*


बैड जी और प्रकाश जी, क्या ओपेरा मिनी 12 सभी मोबाइलों के लिए उपयुक्त है??
कृपया हो सके तो मुझे लिंक दे दें।

----------


## badboy123455

> बैड जी और प्रकाश जी, क्या ओपेरा मिनी 12 सभी मोबाइलों के लिए उपयुक्त है??
> कृपया हो सके तो मुझे लिंक दे दें।


* थ्री जी फोन में  तो सपोर्ट करता हे ,लिंक तो मुझे देना आता नही ,आप मोबइल में गूगल में ओपेरा मिनी लिख सर्च करेंगे तो छ वाला और वर्जन 12 दोनों आ जायेंगे /वर्जन 12 ....8 MB का हे*

----------


## Badtameez

> * थ्री जी फोन में  तो सपोर्ट करता हे ,लिंक तो मुझे देना आता नही ,आप मोबइल में गूगल में ओपेरा मिनी लिख सर्च करेंगे तो छ वाला और वर्जन 12 दोनों आ जायेंगे /वर्जन 12 ....8 MB का हे*


तब सब मोबाइल के लिए नहीं है।

----------


## badboy123455

> तब सब मोबाइल के लिए नहीं है।


*आठ MB का हे मित्र डाउनलोड कर देख लो ,*

----------


## Badtameez

> *आठ MB का हे मित्र डाउनलोड कर देख लो ,*


मेरे मोबाइल में सपोर्ट ही नहीं करेगा मित्र।

----------


## Mukeshsharma.raja

Sir, kya aapke question ka samadhan hua? Plz answer on mukeshsharma.raja@rediffmail.com

----------


## King_khan

भाइयो मैंने तो इस मोबाइल की समस्या के चलते फोरम पर आना ही छोड़ दिया है ! प्रशासक जी ने कहा था की समस्या को समाप्त नहीं किया जा सकता है जिसे आना है आए जिसे जाना है जा सकता है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाइयो मैंने तो इस मोबाइल की समस्या के चलते फोरम पर आना ही छोड़ दिया है ! प्रशासक जी ने कहा था की समस्या को समाप्त नहीं किया जा सकता है जिसे आना है आए जिसे जाना है जा सकता है |


भाई आप तो यही है ,,पोस्ट आपकी ही है

----------


## King_khan

> भाई आप तो यही है ,,पोस्ट आपकी ही है


चाँद भाई ,प्रतिदिन आने मे और यदा कदा आने मैं बहुत अंतर होता है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई ,प्रतिदिन आने मे और यदा कदा आने मैं बहुत अंतर होता है |


आये भाई हमेशा आये ,,मतभेद हो सकते है ,,मन भेद नहीं है आप जेसे सदस्य आते है तो फोरम पे ज्यादा मजा आता है ।

----------


## Badtameez

> भाई आप तो यही है ,,पोस्ट आपकी ही है


मित्र जी, खान भाई कम्प्यूटर से आये होंगे।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> भाइयो मैंने तो इस मोबाइल की समस्या के चलते फोरम पर आना ही छोड़ दिया है ! प्रशासक जी ने कहा था की समस्या को समाप्त नहीं किया जा सकता है जिसे आना है आए जिसे जाना है जा सकता है |





> भाई आप तो यही है ,,पोस्ट आपकी ही है





> चाँद भाई ,प्रतिदिन आने मे और यदा कदा आने मैं बहुत अंतर होता है |





> आये भाई हमेशा आये ,,मतभेद हो सकते है ,,मन भेद नहीं है आप जेसे सदस्य आते है तो फोरम पे ज्यादा मजा आता है ।


कोई होता जिसको अपना

हम अपना कह लेते यारों

पास नहीं तो दूर ही होता

लेकिन कोई मेरा अपना

----------


## King_khan

> मित्र जी, खान भाई कम्प्यूटर से आये होंगे।


आपने बिलकुल सही कहा |




> कोई होता जिसको अपना
> 
> हम अपना कह लेते यारों
> 
> पास नहीं तो दूर ही होता
> 
> लेकिन कोई मेरा अपना


मै आपकी भावनाओं की कद्र करता हूँ लेकिन क्या करूँ  मजबूरी है |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> आपने बिलकुल सही कहा |
> 
> 
> मै आपकी भावनाओं की कद्र करता हूँ लेकिन क्या करूँ  मजबूरी है |


खान भाई सलाम कैसे हैं 
ओपेरा 12 with asian language support इंस्टाल कर के देखिए ये काम करेगा कोई समस्या नही होनी चाहिए !!

----------


## Badtameez

> खान भाई सलाम कैसे हैं 
> ओपेरा 12 with asian language support इंस्टाल कर के देखिए ये काम करेगा कोई समस्या नही होनी चाहिए !!


हर मोबाइल में ये ब्राउजर इंस्टाल नहीं हो सकता।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> हर मोबाइल में ये ब्राउजर इंस्टाल नहीं हो सकता।


खान भाई के मोबाइल में हो जाएगा  मैं जानता हूँ

----------


## Badtameez

> खान भाई के मोबाइल में हो जाएगा  मैं जानता हूँ


वो कौन सा सेट प्रयोग करते हैं?

----------


## sapera

Mai forum par mobile se aata hun mere pass samsung gt s5233s hai kya koi tarika hai jisase mai hindi me likh saku kripya madad kare.

----------


## manojdjoshi

मोबाइल थीम में सेटिंग का कोई आप्शन नहीं हे जिससे की वापस डिफ़ॉल्ट थीम की जा सके  और ये full site  http://forum.hindivichar.com/forum/?styleid=1 का लिंक भी काम नहीं कर रहा हे

----------


## The Hero

एक बार मोबाइल विव्यू का विकल्प का चयन करने के पश्चात वापिस डिफॉल्ट फोरम चयन करने का कोई भी विकल्प नही है |
प्रबंधन इस समस्या का कोई ठोस विकल्प उपलब्ध कराए |

----------


## manojdjoshi

में तो फस ही गया अब डिफ़ॉल्ट पे केसे आऊ अगर कोई नियामक गण ऑनलाइन हो तो कृपया मेरी सेटिंग में डेस्कटॉप डिफ़ॉल्ट करदे मेरे तो भेजे का दही बड़ा बन गया हे

----------


## ravi chacha

> में तो फस ही गया अब डिफ़ॉल्ट पे केसे आऊ अगर कोई नियामक गण ऑनलाइन हो तो कृपया मेरी सेटिंग में डेस्कटॉप डिफ़ॉल्ट करदे मेरे तो भेजे का दही बड़ा बन गया हे


ogout  कर के कूकीज किलियर कर्रो भाई १००%  ठीक हो जायेगा

----------


## draculla

> में तो फस ही गया अब डिफ़ॉल्ट पे केसे आऊ अगर कोई नियामक गण ऑनलाइन हो तो कृपया मेरी सेटिंग में डेस्कटॉप डिफ़ॉल्ट करदे मेरे तो भेजे का दही बड़ा बन गया हे



इस समस्या का समाधान फोरम पर ही है.लेकिन काम नहीं कर रहा है.
यदि कोई सदस्य कंप्यूटर पर मोबाइल व्यू  सेलेक्ट करता है तो वापस कंप्यूटर व्यू पर आने के लिए उसे full site view पर क्लिक करना चाहिए.
जिससे वह पुन: डेस्कटॉप व्यू को देख सकता है लेकिन मोबाइल व्यू पर फोरम का fullsite view काम नहीं कर रहा है.
full site पर क्लिक करने पर
not found
the requested url forum/forum/ was not forum on this server.

बस यहाँ लिंक देने में गडबड़ी हो गयी है....जिससे यह समस्या हो रही है.
अत: प्रबंधन से आग्रह है की वे इस समस्या पर भी ध्यान दें.
धन्यवाद

----------


## pankaj20882

galaxy y se hindi me kaisa likhu

----------


## manojdjoshi

> ogout  कर के कूकीज किलियर कर्रो भाई १००%  ठीक हो जायेगा


  सब कुछ किया था भाई पर कुछ नहीं हुआ अब किसी नियामकजी ने सही किया हे जिसने भी सही किया हो उन्हें बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

> सब कुछ किया था भाई पर कुछ नहीं हुआ अब किसी नियामकजी ने सही किया हे जिसने भी सही किया हो उन्हें बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद


यह कार्य सिर्फ प्रशासक ही कर सकते है.
वे अभी थोड़ी देर पहले लोगिन थे.
उन्होंने ही किया होगा.

----------


## draculla

> galaxy y se hindi me kaisa likhu


SAMSUNG के स्टोर से आपको इसकी सही जानकारी मिलेगी.
या फिर सर्विस स्टेशन से.

----------


## manojdjoshi

> यह कार्य सिर्फ प्रशासक ही कर सकते है. वे अभी थोड़ी देर पहले लोगिन थे. उन्होंने ही किया होगा.


  ये पाथ जी ने ही किया हे उनका धन्यवाद

----------


## pankaj20882

aapko bahut dhanyabad drakull a ji. @niyamak ji mere sabhi english pravishtio ko mita deen . thnx

----------


## pankaj20882

प्यारे भाईयों अगर सैमसंग android फोन से हिन्दी लिखना चाहते हों तो panini keypad लोड करें ।       अभी मैने ईसी से लिखा हैं

----------


## alymax

mobile se mujhe bhi likhne me dikkat aarahi hai

----------


## satya_anveshi

> mobile se mujhe bhi likhne me dikkat aarahi hai


क्या दिक्कत आ रही है? यदि साधारण फोन है तो शायद मैं कुछ मदद कर पाऊं!

----------


## alymax

> क्या दिक्कत आ रही है? यदि साधारण फोन है तो शायद मैं कुछ मदद कर पाऊं!


ben ji pahle mobile se likh pata tha do din se jaha kot kar ke likhta hu kot to hota hai par likh nahi pata

----------


## aankhe

क्या कोइ ऐसा एप्लीकेशन है कि मै अपने एन्ड्रयाएड मोबाइल से किसी अपने के एन्ड्राइड सेट की इन्फ़ार्मेशन प्राप्त कर सकूँ ????
अगर है तो हमे बताएं

----------


## satya_anveshi

Pata karte he... Wait kariye....
Vese aap kiski jasusi krna chahte he???? :p:

----------


## satya_anveshi

Mitra mere... App to mil jaaegi is tarah ki...

----------


## SHREY ROY

Sir Mera Phone Galaxy Core2 Hai.Uske Display Me Kuch Jagahon Me White White Dikh Raha Hai.White Page Kholne Per Ush Jagah Kuch Jyada White Dikh Raha Hai.

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> Sir Mera Phone Galaxy Core2 Hai.Uske Display Me Kuch Jagahon Me White White Dikh Raha Hai.White Page Kholne Per Ush Jagah Kuch Jyada White Dikh Raha Hai.


बताया तो......





> रोना बन्द करिए। आँसुओं की बूँदें होंगी। साफ़ कपड़े से स्क्रीन पोछ लीजिए। ठीक हो जाएगा।

----------


## kyahai.in

ये विषय बहुत अच्छा उठाया आपने. मुझे भी मोबाइल से log in करने में दिक्कत आ रही है. जबकि लैपटॉप से किसी भी प्रकार की कोई समस्या नहीं है.

----------


## MahaThug

यह समस्या फोरम डेवलपर की लग रही है । मोबाईल पर फोरम देखने में भी तकलीफ हो रही है ।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> ये विषय बहुत अच्छा उठाया आपने. मुझे भी मोबाइल से log in करने में दिक्कत आ रही है. जबकि लैपटॉप से किसी भी प्रकार की कोई समस्या नहीं है.





> यह समस्या फोरम डेवलपर की लग रही है । मोबाईल पर फोरम देखने में भी तकलीफ हो रही है ।


यह सब गप है और मंच को बदनाम करने की साजिश है। हमारा सारा काम मोबाइल पर ही होता है। हमें तो कभी कोई दिक्कत नहीं आई।

सच ये है कि पड़ोसी मंच-देशों के मंत्री-नियामक यहाँ पर आकर गड़बड़ी फैलाने की कोशिश में लगे हैं। इसकी गुप्त रिपोर्ट शीघ्र ही अनीता जी को सबूत के साथ सौंपी जाएगी।

----------

